# Volume of a 55 gallon drum



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I've got a customer who wants to buy salt by the 55 gallon drum. Does anyone know how many square feet it would hold?


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

A cubic foot contains 7.5 gallons, so 55/7.5= 7.33cf


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thanks, Alan.


----------



## HenkeRep (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alan _
> *A cubic foot contains 7.5 gallons, so 55/7.5= 7.33cf *


Here is a link you may find useful:

http://www.ilpi.com/msds/ref/volumeunits.html


----------

